# Which has more potential ebay value?



## user 12009 (Dec 6, 2010)

Which has more potential ebay value?

one pound of motherboards (no RAM no CPU)

OR

one pound of plugin cards (modem, sound, graphics)

the reason I am asking is that I just sold my third 20 pound lot of mixed boards on ebay ($55 $50 $50) I was thinking of selling a lot of only mother boards and then another lot of only plugin card boards. 

If you guys feel they are of equal value I will just keep them as mixed lots.


----------



## wrecker45 (Dec 6, 2010)

i get $65.00 for 20 lbs of mother boards from my scrap buyer


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 6, 2010)

Plug in's and risers usually always get more.If you can seperate your floppy's and HDD boards from the rest,you can really clean house with them.


----------



## user 12009 (Dec 6, 2010)

mic said:


> Plug in's and risers usually always get more.If you can seperate your floppy's and HDD boards from the rest,you can really clean house with them.



Do you mean floppy and HDD boards sell for more than plugin's??


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 6, 2010)

Yes.Heres an idea of what Im talking about.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Scrap-8-2-pounds-Hard-drive-boards-gold-recovery-/180596027273?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a0c5caf89


----------

